# Need help w/labs before Endo appt tomorrow



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

I had a 3cm x 2cm nodule and the left side of my thyroid removed last July. Following the surgery, my ENT put me on 88mcg Levothyroxine

6 weeks after surgery, I had a frozen left shoulder that remains frozen today. ENT said not related to thyroid even though I've read otherwise.

On 10/30/13 my labs read:
Free T4 1.0
TSH 3.8

ENT upped my dosage to 100mcg and switched to Synthroid and made appointment with Endo but couldn't see me until March 25.

Found another Endo who agreed to see me 12/27/13. He also said frozen shoulder not related to thyroid. Additionally, he said doctors don't even recommend removing only half a thyroid anymore because it's so difficult to regulate meds when half is left. My labs read:

TSH - 4.70
Free T4 - 1.31
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab - 505 (normal range - 0 - 34)

Endo increased my Synthroid to 1.12 mcg

2/14/14 went in for blood test only. Labs read:

TSH -5.12
Free T4 - 1.49

Switched back to Levo and upped to 1.25mcg

It took two weeks of calling before I could get my Feb lab results and another week of going to the pharmacy to pick up new script before they finally called it in. So, since I still have this appointment with the Endo my ENT had arranged last October for tomorrow, picked up my records from other Endo today and going to keep tomorrow's appointment.

When I picked up the results, this is the first time I was aware of the "thyroid Peroxidase" test and the 505 results. Not sure exactly what it means since the Endo never mentioned it.

I'm still extremely tired . . .it's getting worse, even with the increased thyroid meds. Very little appetite yet I've gone from a size 6 clothing to a size 12 since last July's surgery. Still have the frozen surgery despite surgical manipulation and months of PT. I'm absolutely desperate for answers. Can you think of anything I need to ask tomorrow to get me on the right road to recovery?

I'd appreciate any help at all.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, thru the wealth of information on these boards, just discovered the Thyroid Peroxidase TPO Ab 505 result indicates my autoimmune system is attacking my thyroid which seems to indicate Hashimotos? The Endo never mentioned that result to me and didn't bother checking the levels in the Feb test. Would treatment for Hashimotos differ from that of hypothyroidism?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, its likely something related to Hashi's. The endo that told you it was difficult to regulate post-op was right, but very much so with Hashi's patients.

The bigger issue here is that you've never had your free t3 tested. Ask for...no, wait, DEMAND that test.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

I was just about to ask about that . . .i can find absolutely no indication that was ever taken as there's no mention of a T3 test in my records. That, coupled with the fact the Endo agreed with the ENT that my frozen shoulder wasn't related to my thyroid, I think I have good reason to not have confidence in their medical opinions. Every place I've researched has mentioned joint pain as a symptom.

Thanks Joplin . . .I'll definitely demand the T3 test in the morning.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Make sure you ask for Free T3, that's the important one.

I've noticed when I'm hypo, I have random joint pain and muscle pain throughout my body, mainly in my neck and shoulders.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

My joints have been painful for at least a year. My shoulder is was definitely hit the worst, but also have it in my knees and even my fingers (I'm a pianist). But the frozen shoulder takes the cake and to have two doctors look at me like I'm nuts when I ask if the joint pain could be related to the thyroid condition is exasperating.

Since posting earlier, I've been reading more and more about Hashimoto. My symptoms most closely follow Hashimoto over other things that could be indicated by such high levels of Thyroid Peroxidase level. I can't understand why the endo would't have brought that to my attention. Hopefully, armed with the new information and a demand for a Free T3 check . . .I can finally get this resolved and feel more like normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You are right about your joint pain!

Here is some info about FREE T3 for you!

Keep us informed!!

Hugs,


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

At the doctor now . . .waiting for blood draw. She wanted to know specifically why I wanted my Free T3 level tested. Her eyes glazed over as I explained I'd read that my body might not be converting the T4 to T3. I feel like she thinks I'm "one of those".

Ugh . . .she did mention she has some patients on Armour but wouldn't make that decision for a few months until she sees how I respond to treatment.

Recommended splitting my thyroid dose to twice a day, half pill to increase energy level.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, if she mentioned "some patients" and Armour, it might be an opening.

I know my endo has patients on Armour but prefers to fiddle with adding Cytomel first...so that's another option.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

That's my hope, Joplin . . .at least she's open to considering it.

The nurse called late today with my labs. Unfortunately, I didn't have a pin handy, so will have to pop into their office tomorrow for a copy. However, the doctor did end up putting me back on Syntroid alternating daily between125 and 138. Also recommended cutting the pills in half and taking the second half around noon. Additionally, she wants me on several different vitamins as I was deficient. C, D, B12 and a multi.

Lastly, she said, according to my labs, I'm post menopausal. I'm 50 . . .didn't even know I'd gone thru it. In fact, I thought it took like 10 years and there's be hot flashes and mood swings, etc. nope . . .I'm done. I know I should be glad menopause was so easy . ..and it's completely irrational, but I've been down in the dumps about ever since. I mean, I didn't even know I was going thru it, so hadn't had time to make the mental adjustment.

My last period was last July when I had the partial thyroidectomy. Must have really knocked my body for a loop.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, picked up my labs . . .T3 Total is 90. From what I've read, that's low. How do I get her to take the Free T3? And why would she refuse? She took a Free T4. I don't understand this reluctance, by endos, to address possible problems converting T4 to T3.

My TSH level on 2/14 was 5.12. After taking me off 112 Synthroid and putting me on 125 Levo, TSH measured 1.17. But if it was doing what it's suppose to be doing, wouldn't my T3 level be higher? Furthermore, the last time my T3 was checked, was in October, buried in the labs from my ENT that my interim Endo didn't even bother to document. It was 107 in Octobed.


----------

